# Top End Kits



## JimCook (Nov 23, 2007)

With the Meglioli kits arriving in Jan., Feb., and March, I'm curious as to how many people are planning or have already pre-ordered these highest end kits. I don't recall if George had them to taste at WineStock 2007, but if you have tasted them, please state that in your reply. Finally, if you can specify which kit you are looking at and why, I'd like to know. 
I'm personally looking at a couple of them but am tossing currently which direction to go.


- Jim


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2007)

If they have some left when I have some money after the deep freeze then I will definitely grab 1 or 2.


----------



## JimCook (Nov 23, 2007)

Wade,


Which one or two flavors were you looking at?


- Jim


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2007)

I would probably go with the Rojo Intenso and the Amarone as I really like a lot of tannins and heavy oak to back it.


----------



## JimCook (Nov 24, 2007)

Wade,


Have you tasted those kits from George?


Jim


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2007)

I had the privilege of being given a magnum of the Barolo from Masta and it was utterly awesome.


----------



## Fly boy (Nov 25, 2007)

I just started some of the Meglioli kits from George's offering earlier this year. If the fermentation is any indication, the first sample should be great.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 26, 2007)

I wanted several but funds and space have limited me to none. I am going with 7 LE's this year, none of the Meglioli's. I bottle 2-3 times a year usually 54 gals at a time. I've set up this years production to be bottled inMarch of next year, just in time to start the LE's I am getting.


----------



## JimCook (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, after e-conversations with George and being notified that the 10% mix &amp; match discount is in addition to the Grower's Club discount *and* that the kits aren't charged until they are shipped, I think I'm going to head in the direction of a Super Tuscan combo with Meglioli kits of the Cab, Merlot, Sangiovese and then a Rojo Intenso. 


I'm sure this will necessitate some further carboy breeding, but I trust it's worth it. 


- Jim


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2007)

Very nice Jim, that will make a very addition to your collection!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Nov 28, 2007)

Jim,
I went with an Amarone Mondiale w raisins. Chose that partially on a recommendation from George and partially because I have a WE SI Amarone aging and want to compare them. I think I am going to try the Meglioli Cab next (after the all juice Chianti warming to fermentation temp and the Castel del Papa on deck....talk about an addicting hobby!)

I did add the Cab Jim.*Edited by: Jack on Rainy *


----------



## JimCook (Nov 29, 2007)

Jack, 


You'll have to let me know what flavorsyou pull from the AllJuice Castel del Papa once it's in process. 


The trigger has been pulled -the Meglioli's have been ordered and low and behold, my carboy breeding operation seems to be producing results.


Jim*Edited by: JimCook *


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 6, 2007)

JimCook said:


> Jack,
> 
> 
> You'll have to let me know what flavorsyou pull from the AllJuice Castel del Papa once it's in process.
> ...


----------



## geocorn (Dec 6, 2007)

For those of you interested, we pre-sold over 100 Meglioli's. The favorite was the Amarone followed closely by the Barolo.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2007)

Mark will be busy boxing when all those come in! That's a lot of great tasting wine in the making!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 7, 2007)

George , maybe a U.S. map on your website with stick pins showing where you have shipped to...a feller could drive across country knowing he (or she) is always close to a good glass of wine!




Will be fun to make these high end kits, especially to compare the Meglioli Amarone to the Renaissance. If we aren't all really careful there could be some excellent wines about a year from now!


----------



## Jim M (Jan 12, 2008)

I went with the Sangiovese.

Jim


----------



## JimCook (Jan 12, 2008)

Jim,

When is it scheduled to arrive?

Jim


----------



## BonnieJoy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll be going withthe MeglioliRojo Intenso after my income tax refund is in the bank




If this wasa commercial wine, how much $$ per bottle do you think it wouldcost?


Bonnie


----------



## Wade E (Feb 2, 2008)

Im sure they are awesome kits but I can get 2 RJS E.P. kits with a little left over for that price and i have to think economically although they are tempting.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 2, 2008)

That danged temptation... the bane of our winemaking existence! So many choices, so little money!




I hear your pain, Wade.


----------



## geocorn (Feb 2, 2008)

wade said:


> Im sure they are awesome kits but I can get 2 RJS E.P. kits with a little left over for that price and i have to think economically although they are tempting.




If you are paying $100.00 or less for a En Primeur wine kit, then you are getting an out of date product or you are getting it from a questionable source. I sell a few of them and will be selling more, so I know what they cost and anyone selling them at that price is not making any money! All I can say is "buyer beware".


----------



## Wade E (Feb 2, 2008)

The dates were very recent and they are $118 and that is after they raised the price a little. Only problem is I have to order them a week in advance as she doesnt stock anything but Grand Cru's. It is a tiny hole in the wall store which she has probably owned since the beginning of time and is very busy as with her prices she has people coming in from Mass. and N.Y. to pick up kits from her. She is about 80 years old and sells all types of stuff like hard to find fish and cheeses and this store is in a shady part of a shady town. When she passes Ill be getting all my stuff from you as there are 3 more places to get stuff in my state but 2 of them are a far drive into crazy traffic and the other I dont really care for as thats were I started this venture and they are of no help to me when I had a question and they are so busy that I had to stand in line for 20 minutes to buy a new racking cane cause they were talking to their other customers. George, your prices are good or great compared to everyone else so dont take offense but this old lady just cant be beat. I still get all my other supplies from you like labels, corks and Limited Edition kits as she never has any info on this stuff and i just cant lose out on something I want due to someones negligence of making a call and seeing if they can get something not to mention the friendliness and caring of the home wine maker.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## geocorn (Feb 2, 2008)

That makes a little more since, but she is not making much money, at all. My concern is not about what you buy from me. It is making sure you are getting a quality product.


----------

